# TTS



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

My TTS Build thread. 

I will try to keep my thread updated..

I have found a few things to change or upgrade.


_________Interior______
•Valentine1 radar detector 
•Blendmount for Valentine1
•WireTap v1 hardwired 
•Audi Sunshade 
•Audi Cargo Net 
•Audi "TT" rubber monster mats 
•Windows Tinted 30% 
•Carbon Fiber Interior trim 
•p3 gauge 


_________Exterior______
•Wrapped w/ 3M Matte Blue Metallic 
•Carbon fiber headlight covers 
•Carbon fiber spoiler 
•Niche Verona wheels 19" ET.42 
•MICHELIN PSS tires
•Lamin-X clear headlight 
•Lamin-X yellow foglight



_________Engine/D.T_______
•Unitronic stage 2 
•Forge Motorsport Diverter Valve 
•Forge Motorsport Oil Catch Can 
•Forge Motorsport Oil Cap
•Forge Motorsport Expansion Tank Cap 
•Forge Motorsport Blow Off Adaptor 
•Forge Motorsport Carbon Fiber Intake 
•Black Forest Industries S1 engine mount 
•Black Forest industries S1 DSG mount 
•Black Forest industries S1 DBI 
•Spulen Discharge pipe 
•BSH charge pipe 
•APR Intercooler 
•H&R 22mm Rear Sway Bar 
•White-line sway bar links 
•MSS Street Spring Kit 
•Milltek Downpipe w/200 cell 
•Milltek resonated catback 
•345mm ECS front slotted rotors 
•310mm ECS rear slotted rotors 
• EBC red stuff pads 
•Brembo__6 piston calipers_Imola yellow


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Link no workie


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Link no workie


What he said.....


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

*tts*

cant


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

The love of my life! 

(My wife is behind the car)


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Fixed it


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


So what are the details? What color is that? Congrats.....looks great.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

boo9302 said:


>


digging that RS7 back there  .. TTS is nice too!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oolong Gray metallic


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes the RS7 was very nice, but they are very long.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

boo9302 said:


> Oolong Gray metallic


Pretty car.....got any pics of the seats and interior? Black Baseball-optic leather interior? I have baseball seats too...really cool gray with yellow stitching....


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wrapped with 3M vinyl M227 Matte Blue Metallic


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sway bar install


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice color. Paint or wrap?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

wrapped.. It's 3M (M227) matte blue metallic


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone installed a blendmount in your TT/TTS/TT-RS??


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

wrap looks incredible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggong5150 (Oct 29, 2014)

boo9302 said:


> anyone installed a blendmount in your TT/TTS/TT-RS??


I had mine installed by a shop and hard wired in. The mount they sent was wrong but instead of sending it back the shop got it fixed by reversing the arm on the mirror, was a quick fix.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Installed mine with the "wiretap" I think it's made by blend mount. But I really like the blendmount for the valentine1. I hated having the cord across my dash.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you get the BV1-2025?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

My Instagram is @ christopherlowe1234


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

SoWo wrap prep= no chips and/bugs


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Took this pic after I pulled into Helen, Ga for SOWO


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

arm1tage said:


> wrap looks incredible!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Added a few new pics too


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my house


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

This pic was taken after we pulled into Helen, Ga to SOWO. That's the pile of painters tape!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

BV1-2025 wasn't the correct blendmount for you guys? It's what I just ordered/received for TTRS...


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

ZPrime said:


> BV1-2025 wasn't the correct blendmount for you guys? It's what I just ordered/received for TTRS...


Yes it was... It works great!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

My Wife's car


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

My daily....


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ever seen these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Unitronic stage 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Did the Black Forest Industries Engine, DSG mounts. Stage 1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Forest Industries stage 1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I went ahead and installed the Spulen discharge pipe.. I was going to wait until I installed the APR intercooler and BSH charge pipe... But..... 

And by the way it installed and fit perfectly.. I didn't use the clamps it came with. I like the T-bolt clamps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Got this at Waterfest 21 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Had to redo a few of my lug nut covers


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Mods/accessories so far 
_________Interior______
•Valentine1 radar detector 
•Blendmount for Valentine1
•WireTap v1 hardwired 
•Audi Sunshade 
•Audi Cargo Net 
•Audi "TT" rubber monster mats 
•Windows Tinted 30% 
•Carbon Fiber Interior trim 
_________Exterior______
•Wrapped w/ 3M Matte Blue Metallic 
•Carbon fiber headlight covers 
•Carbon fiber spoiler 
•Niche Verona wheels 19" ET.42 
•MICHELIN PSS tires
•Lamin-X clear headlight 
•Lamin-X yellow foglight
•Lamin-X clear taillight 
_________Engine/D.T_______
•Unitronic stage 2 
•Forge Motorsport Diverter Valve 
•Forge Motorsport Oil Catch Can 
•Forge Motorsport Oil Cap
•Forge Motorsport Expansion Tank Cap 
•Forge Motorsport Blow Off Adaptor 
•Forge Motorsport Carbon Fiber Intake 
•Black Forest Industries S1 engine mount 
•Black Forest industries S1 DSG mount 
•BFI dog bone insert stage 1 
•Spulen Discharge pipe 
•BSH charge pipe 
•APR Intercooler 
•H&R 22mm Rear Sway Bar 
•White-line sway bar links 
•MSS Sports Spring Kit 
•Milltek Downpipe w/200 cell 
•Milltek resonated catback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I still need. 

-BBK

-w/m injection


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

mjosco said:


> What do you think of the Motor/Trans Mounts? How much vibration and resonance and noise are you getting through the chassis now. I have similar on mine and like how they control the motor/trans flex/lurch on downshift but they come with a cost of noise/vibration.


Yeah it has a little bit of vibration. Mostly when sitting still, with the trans in "S" but that doesn't bother me.. It is one of my favorite mods so far. 
What mounts do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

2015 show list so far. 
Volksfest
SOWO 
June bug classic 
Cult classic 
Deutsche Classic 
Waterfest 

Coming up 
•VAG FAIR 
•H20i 

Anyone else going? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> 2015 show list so far.
> Volksfest
> SOWO
> June bug classic
> ...


Went to VagFair and will be going to H2Oi. Congrats on getting first in the TT class yesterday.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Evilevo said:


> Went to VagFair and will be going to H2Oi. Congrats on getting first in the TT class yesterday.


I stopped by your car two times yesterday. What day are you going down? Thanks! I was pretty excited about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## submarineman (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, could you post a video of the exhaust sound?.. Thanks


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> I stopped by your car two times yesterday. What day are you going down? Thanks! I was pretty excited about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


I'm not sure yet. Most likely Thursday staying until Monday. Still don't have a place yet though. 

Yeah I was either sitting in a chair under the canopy off to the side of my car by the S3 or walking around. I just happened to be by my car when the judge showed up.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Evilevo said:


> I'm not sure yet. Most likely Thursday staying until Monday. Still don't have a place yet though.
> 
> Yeah I was either sitting in a chair under the canopy off to the side of my car by the S3 or walking around. I just happened to be by my car when the judge showed up.


We are staying Thursday-Monday. Traffic isn't bad on Monday.... Usually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been in the market for a boost gauge.. SOWO partners had a booth set up at VAG Fair. I purchased the one and only TT/S3 p3 cars gauge. It did not have the vent included.. Which I am happy about now. It would have been a waste of money to buy the preinstalled vent gauge. But anyway....it's a very easy install and hook up. I followed the write up online at p3 cars... And bam, it was installed! I actually did it on the show field at VAG Fair. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

How did the rear sway bar change the handling? The stock TTS doesn't feel as sloppy at the rear like a GTI, for example. With a GTI the RSB makes a huge and very noticeable improvement. I'm curious if a similar effect would be there with TTS since it already is pretty tight overall especially in S mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Optical TDI said:


> How did the rear sway bar change the handling? The stock TTS doesn't feel as sloppy at the rear like a GTI, for example. With a GTI the RSB makes a huge and very noticeable improvement. I'm curious if a similar effect would be there with TTS since it already is pretty tight overall especially in S mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea it does make a difference. Mostly when you have weight in the trunk.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> I have been in the market for a boost gauge.. SOWO partners had a booth set up at VAG Fair. I purchased the one and only TT/S3 p3 cars gauge. I did not have the vent included.. Which I am happy about now. It would have been a waste of money to buy the preinstalled vent gauge. But anyway.. it's a very easy install and hook up. I followed the write up online at p3 cars... And bam, it was installed! I actually did it on the show field at VAG Fair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


looks awesome. Wanna install mine at H20??


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aimstylus said:


> looks awesome. Wanna install mine at H20??


In the vent or car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the blue wrap you did! Great looking color for sure. Looking forward to see what else you do opcorn:


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Love the blue wrap you did! Great looking color for sure. Looking forward to see what else you do opcorn:


Haha thanks! I thought I was about done.... But.....I tried drag racing for the first time. My best time in the 1/4 mile was 12.4 @112 mph 
On 93oct. So I want to see if I can get a little bit faster!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I'm gonna go with the snow performance stage 2 water meth kit. 

Hopefully it will get my 1/4 better than the [email protected] 112


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the snow performance stage 2 water meth kit.
> 
> Hopefully it will get my 1/4 better than the [email protected] 112


Go with Aquamist HFS4. They are world's nicer than the snow performance kits. I swapped from the snow kit to an Aquamist on my S4 after the pump failed and nozzles clogged.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Tomorrow we add one more Volkswagen product!!!

:heart:


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the build! I picked up an 09 TTS last summer, only last month did I drop a chunk of change into doing a ton of mods to it. One of the last pieces of the puzzle to my build before I debut it is the P3 gauge. I really like the way it fits. I contemplated wrapping the car, but decided to hold off on that. :thumbup:


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

Great stuff, love the TT and the Tig. Had some questions about MSS and noticed you were in Pittsburgh. Where abouts?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Spikez1222 said:


> Love the build! I picked up an 09 TTS last summer, only last month did I drop a chunk of change into doing a ton of mods to it. One of the last pieces of the puzzle to my build before I debut it is the P3 gauge. I really like the way it fits. I contemplated wrapping the car, but decided to hold off on that. :thumbup:




Thanks! The p3 is awesome. I really like it. I don't think you can go wrong with it. It's very clean. What color is yours now?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

kidshorty said:


> Great stuff, love the TT and the Tig. Had some questions about MSS and noticed you were in Pittsburgh. Where abouts?


Yeah Thanks
Over in North Huntingdon. I love the MSS Kits. I have the street kit. It's so much nicer than the oem.


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin' good! My car is currently silver. I thought about wrapping it a satin black or satin white. But that is waaaay down the line now as I took a different approach on how I wanted my car to look.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

watch out for zombies (and juveniles)


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

kidshorty said:


> watch out for zombies (and juveniles)












I got it covered..haha


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

All new low!!



!!!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Little dirty


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm getting rid of the car. I am selling the aftermarket items. Lmk


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Part out time!!!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

•Audi TT Sunshade $30 

•Audi Cargo-net $60

•P3 gauges (VIDI) 
ECS part# ES2984671. $300

•Forge Motorsport carbon fiber intake $380

•Forge Motorsport Oil Cap & Coolant 
overflow tank caps $80

•Forge Motorsport Diverter valve ES2748996 $190

•Forge Motorsport oil catch can $335

•Forge Motorsport BOV/DV spacer ECS part # ES1832412 $60

•H&R adj. rear sway bar 21mm 
ECS part# ES1304031 $175

•Whiteline adjustable sway bar links 
front $100

•Blendmount w/ Valentine1 WireTap $100

•MSS sport spring kit

•H&R coilovers $750 

•KW Magride Cancellation kit. $330 ECS part# ES2986490

•Milltek turbo back exhaust system. Includes milltek 200 cell down pipe, w/ Milltek resonated cat back 

•APR intercooler $600 

•BSH charge pipe $100

•USP Motorsports Spulen turbo outlet/discharge pipe MFG# SE-024 
USP# 3324 $160

Black Forest industries engine & transmission mounts"stage 1" $330

Red r8 coil packs ECS p# ES2539447 $90

Euro split/blind spot mirrors (heated) 

Autotech HPFP Kit $300

---brand new/Never used---
•ECS black under drive pulley p# $110

•ECS black aluminum oil filter housing $75

•ECS 10mm wheel spacers $50

•ECS 3mm wheel spacers $35

•ECS 15mm adapters 5x112 to 5x130 $130

•ECS 20mm adapters 5x112 to 5x130 $130







_________________________


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

OBO


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Spacers with bolts?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Evilevo said:


> Spacers with bolts?


I think so but I will check on Monday. I know the adapters did...


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

boo9302 said:


> I think so but I will check on Monday. I know the adapters did...


Okay, if they do, I'll take the 10mm spacers


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Some stuff left


----------

